# Life's Mysteries



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Why does soap come in recloseable container?









... but cereal comes in a non-recloseable container?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Was it baseball player Jim Bouton who wondered why fat chance and slim chance meant the same thing?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Why isn't "backing down" the opposite of "backing up"?
Why are there no i's in Optometry?
Why is pancaking so different from waffling?
That little locker in front of the passenger seat, it should be called a "mask box" instead of a glove box
I am NEVER wrong. Sometimes the facts just don't agree with me.
How come dinner isn't called "startfast"?
My head LITERALLY explodes any time somebody misuses the English language.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

So two negatives make a positive but two positives don't make a negative?

Yeah, right.


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

why is war?


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

jumbo shrimp(?!)


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I loves me a good oxymoron.

Military intelligence
Only choice
Minor crisis
Devout atheist
Exact estimate
Larger half
Plastic glasses and plastic silverware
Seriously funny
Practically useless
Resident alien


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

In medieval times, why didn't someone spot that 'cleave' can mean both stick together and pull apart?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

If my toothpaste is 'for a whiter, brighter smile', why is my shampoo 'for dry hair'? I don't want dry hair but I do want white teeth. So what does 'for' mean anyway?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> If my toothpaste is 'for a whiter, brighter smile', why is my shampoo 'for dry hair'? I don't want dry hair but I do want white teeth. So what does 'for' mean anyway?


I always thought is was a warning posh golfers shouted after hitting a wayward shot.


----------

